# The lottery



## rgp (Jul 23, 2022)

OK, so no one hit the correct numbers last night. The pot is now $800,000,000 [hope that number is correct] {eight hundred millon} . My question is , seriously ... What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ?? Attorney ? Finance advisor ? Favorite bar ?


----------



## bowmore (Jul 23, 2022)

The best advice is first, change your phone number. Second, Google Lottery losers to see what happens to a lot of winners. Then get an attorney, a CPA and a for fee financial planner.
If any one tries to hit you up for money, tell them to speak to the attorney. That distances you from all the "relatives", scammers, etc. that come out of the woodwork.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 23, 2022)

I guess I'd go with the attorney to make a new will, probably set up some charitable trusts.  Wasn't there a lottery winner once who was murdered the next day by their children.  Not that I'd think my daughter would knock me off to get the money but gee it would be both awesome and scary to have so much money.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 23, 2022)

rgp said:


> What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ??


My first move would be to make sure they are really giving it to someone who has never entered a lottery.  Not since I last bought a bolita ticket in Tampa in the 60s anyway.

Guess my next move would be to find an attorney/financial advisor I could trust.  I'd be worried everyone would be after the $$.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 23, 2022)

Pack a bag and move to a hotel immediately while you're making arrangements for the lawyer accountant/financial planner because everyone who knows where you live will be magically showing up to 'visit'.

Life changing $$ for sure and many of those changes wouldn't be good as your entire life would change immediately, even relationships with family members which may have always been your emotional safe harbor.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 23, 2022)

My first thing would be to give it to my son and have him sign it as if it were he who won it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2022)

I'd donate @MrPants a few $$$ to buy some pants.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 23, 2022)

First thing I'd do is send up a prayer of thanks, and to ask for guidance.  Lots of it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 23, 2022)

The odds on Powerball and MegaMillion are about 400 million to one....but, eventually someone will win.  We buy a ticket once or twice a week, but I don't harbor any fantasies about getting rich....I just look at it as a minor form of gambling.  Usually I just buy a state lottery ticket, for $1, since the profits from that go to the states education systems.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 23, 2022)

Governments could make a lot more revenue by taxing people who don't understand mathematics or basic probability.
Hold on, I forgot about the lottery.

Ignorance of basic mathematics is why most lottery winners end up bankrupt.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Governments could make a lot more revenue by taxing people who don't understand mathematics or basic probability.
> Hold on, I forgot about the lottery.
> 
> Ignorance of basic mathematics is why most lottery winners end up bankrupt.


Or why people play the lottery in the first place...hoping to get rich.


----------



## Chet (Jul 23, 2022)

I would share it with everyone here at SF of course!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2022)

I would probably just call the number on the ticket.

Then I would call a realtor.






_“You know the bank I used to cry all the way to. I bought it.” -_ Liberace


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Governments could make a lot more revenue by taxing people who don't understand mathematics or basic probability.
> Hold on, I forgot about the lottery.
> 
> Ignorance of basic mathematics is why most lottery winners end up bankrupt.


The problem is not math, though.

_Kind of_ a funny story - my cousin and I bought a little store together back in 2010; beer and liquor, groceries and produce, and a small deli (also the lottery). Within months we were doing great! Then the State Board of Equalization showed up. We owed taxes we didn't even know existed. Plus, we had to build on a separate bathroom for customers, a new storage area, a janitor's closet with a plumbed floor sink, and replace all 5 of the drinks coolers. The building was almost 70 years old, and, fortunately, we had already re-wired everything, but the stuff we still had to do plus the taxes we weren't even aware of cost us so dearly we almost gave up rather than pay out.

But we'd bought it so cheap, and it was doing so well, we decided to hang in there. But I sold my half to my cousin after about 3 years, which is when we were finally square with the taxes and add-ons and all that. He sold the whole shebang a couple years later, and a year after that, it burned down in a wildfire. 

But, my point is, you don't just have to know math, you have to know law. And financial laws and business laws (and regs) are countless and extremely complex. So, yeah, if you win a lottery, you need an advisor.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 23, 2022)

As others have said, the first thing I would do is contact my attorney for his advice on finding a financial advisor. I would like to think that the only extravagant thing I would buy is a nice modest summer home in the Durango Colorado area. I would hope that I would not change much but hard to say if I would or not. I don't have to worry about such a dilemma though  since I don't even think about the lottery.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My first thing would be to give it to my son and have him sign it as if it were he who won it.


Around 30 years ago I was awarded a significant sum in a severe injuries lawsuit. First person I turned to was my oldest son, and I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 23, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Life changing $$ for sure and many of those changes wouldn't be good


Maybe not, but I wouldn't pass up the chance to give it a try.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 23, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, so no one hit the correct numbers last night. The pot is now $800,000,000 [hope that number is correct] {eight hundred millon} . My question is , seriously ... What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ?? Attorney ? Finance advisor ? Favorite bar ?


Move away from your home and don't tell anybody where you've gone, get a lawyer to set up a trust to receive the $$, get a financial advisor, apply for name change in a different state, change phone number, keep the win a super secret.

I've actually read a really good book on the topic, by a top financial advisor. The above is what he said to do.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 23, 2022)

I never buy lottery tickets because I would not like to spend the rest of my life buying bigger an better things, dodging 
people, spending money.  Money and "things" bind you to earth, keep you from attaining the spiritual growth you could gain.
Winning the lottery would be the biggest HEX one could receive.
But, That's just me.


----------



## Bella (Jul 23, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, so no one hit the correct numbers last night. The pot is now $800,000,000 [hope that number is correct] {eight hundred millon} . My question is , seriously ... *What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ??* Attorney ? Finance advisor ? Favorite bar ?


Go into hiding.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 23, 2022)

I couldn't win if I was the ONLY one playing


----------



## mrstime (Jul 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My first thing would be to give it to my son and have him sign it as if it were he who won it.


That is exactly what we would do!


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 23, 2022)

I would contact my financial advisor, hire an attorney, keep our current home but do some remodeling, pay off my sister-in-law's mortgage and pay for my 3 nieces' college educations, buy a second home in some other country and give most of the remains to charity.  There are so many worthy causes... cancer research, homelessness, food insecurity, etc. 

My life is good.  Why not contribute to making other lives better as well?  I don't need to go to space.  I'm not Jeff Bezos.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2022)

I would call my daughter because then I probably would drop dead.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2022)

Since I'm already rollin' in it, I would donate all of it to a good cause.
Like Monkeypox Research.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 23, 2022)

If I won the lottery, I would do a lot of things. One thing I'd love to do is start and run a charitable organization for single parents who are raising their children (ie, have custody of them) to be able to go to college. The organization would provide tuition and expenses, living expenses, and high quality childcare. It is too difficult for single parents to work, raise their children, and go to school, all at the same time.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2022)

I only remember reading a few stories about people who won the lottery


----------



## oldpop (Jul 24, 2022)

The first thing I would do is change my name and disappear.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2022)

oldpop said:


> The first thing I would do is change my name and disappear.


Are the stories that bad?


----------



## oldpop (Jul 24, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Are the stories that bad?


I don't know anything about the stories. I can only speculate about the logjam it would cause.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

I would set up my children for life and then travel the world.


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 24, 2022)

$30 million this weekend.
A very worthwhile cause.
I would purchase a building to house homeless women.


----------



## rgp (Jul 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I never buy lottery tickets because I would not like to spend the rest of my life buying bigger an better things, dodging
> people, spending money.  Money and "things" bind you to earth, keep you from attaining the spiritual growth you could gain.
> Winning the lottery would be the biggest HEX one could receive.
> But, That's just me.



 I agree Gaer .


----------



## rgp (Jul 24, 2022)

I worked with a woman that hit the lottery back when it was someting like $3,000000 [three millon] with a cash payout of something less .... do not remember the number. 

She was broke in 2-3 years, gambled it all away, had to return to working. 

The only 'smart' thing she did was to buy a nice house for her & her mother.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 24, 2022)

For my American friends ...........Here in Canada all lottery winnings  are Tax Free, as are casino and race track windfalls. You get to keep every dollar you win. Here in Ontario, the profits from the Ontario Gaming and Lottery Commission go to fund medical care, especially for seniors like me, who require expensive medications. The infusions I get every 55 days for my Colitus cost over $10,000 per year, but thanks to the Trillium Fund, I pay nothing for them. Every time somebody buys a Ontario lottery ticket , a few cents goes towards covering the cost of my medication. JimB.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> For my American friends ...........Here in Canada all lottery winnings  are Tax Free, as are casino and race track windfalls. You get to keep every dollar you win. Here in Ontario, the profits from the Ontario Gaming and Lottery Commission go to fund medical care, especially for seniors like me, who require expensive medications. The infusions I get every 55 days for my Colitus cost over $10,000 per year, but thanks to the Trillium Fund, I pay nothing for them. Every time somebody buys a Ontario lottery ticket , a few cents goes towards covering the cost of my medication. JimB.


Good for you! Here in the good old USA, people are so uninformed about socialized medicine. Too much politics here that profits the politicians and not enough care for the people. 

My hubby keeps telling me to buy lottery tickets or scratchers but I know it's like flushing money down the toilet.


----------



## Della (Jul 24, 2022)

My son is already our only heir and already joint owner on our house.  
After making sure all our taxes were paid, I would take 100 million and give it
to friends and family.  I only have one brother and his wife, my husband has 11 brothers and sisters, their children and their children's children but all the siblings and nieces and nephews would get a million.

Our churches would each get a million and then we start on our favorite charities, mine being The Brain and Behavior institute that does research toward a cure for schizophrenia and his is Habitat for Humanity.

Then I would start a fund to build  commuter colleges in as many cities as possible where anyone can earn a  bachelors degree at no cost.


Patricia said:


> I only remember reading a few stories about people who won the lottery


Here's an interesting one. My parents knew this man and lived in his town.  His is a classic case of "money corrupts."  He was a well respected small businessman and regular church goer.  Immediately after winning he was doing good things like funding his church, but within a few years he was paying waitresses to strip in front of everyone.  He gave his teenage granddaughter just enough money to get her murdered.  His strip club and gambling addiction caused his wife to leave him and it was steeply down hill after that.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/hist...tery-winners-life-was-ruined-after-m-jackpot/


----------



## Remy (Jul 24, 2022)

I too would call a realtor first thing. Then after I had the house, I'd call a carpenter to build an enclosed safe catio and take those ferals I feed.

My dream. Never going to happen. 

I wouldn't buy boats, second homes etc, etc.


----------



## rgp (Jul 24, 2022)

A friend of mine was talking about it earlier today, he asked me what I would do if I played & won [Idon't play] . I said well, I would have all my blacktop area ..... concreted ........ he laughed and said then what  ? I said hell I don't know I've never had to deal with something like that .... my mind doesn't work in those numbers.


----------



## David777 (Jul 24, 2022)

Never much interested in greater money or wealth.  Not one that dreams about or envy's the rich, what they own or what they do.  Another person that has never ever bought a lottery ticket.  My father who began as a WWII Navy poker player was a compulsive gambler.  As  a long time Tahoe skier, I've gambled for amusement a bit in Nevada as a twentysomething but have attitudes against gambling.  Do not like the structure of lottery systems.  Instead of the massive prizes the media loves they use as a carrot, would rather see them offer many more smaller prizes say with maximums of $1 million that might actually help more people.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 24, 2022)

In order, I'd contact:
- our tax adviser
- our financial advisory firm
- our estate lawyer

I'd pay off mortgages for some family members and then use most of it for charitable causes. We have sufficient income to manage for ourselves, regardless of health as we age.


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2022)

1st. move would be to take lump sum. That way federal taxes would be out of the way. The state I live in doesn't tax winnings, income or Soc. Sec. so taxes wouldn't be a problem. Next pay off all debts our sons have including equalizing any differences in debt. Next sit down with Fidelity account advisor to outline how to set up accounts for our sons so they have a minimum of 25 million each to draw from. Buy homes in tropical climates & mountains. Have private plane rental & pilot on speed dial.  Last buy whatever wants we might have.


----------



## caroln (Jul 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I never buy lottery tickets because I would not like to spend the rest of my life buying bigger an better things, dodging
> people, spending money.  Money and "things" bind you to earth, keep you from attaining the spiritual growth you could gain.
> Winning the lottery would be the biggest HEX one could receive.
> But, That's just me.


But @Gaer, you could open up your own gallery, buy an unlimited number of canvases and clay, lots of paint...I don't know what all that artists need.  A ton of paint brushes maybe?  Start an art school?  Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 25, 2022)

caroln said:


> But @Gaer, you could open up your own gallery, buy an unlimited number of canvases and clay, lots of paint...I don't know what all that artists need.  A ton of paint brushes maybe?  Start an art school?  Think of the possibilities!


haha!  I already have my own gallery.  I have clay and paints and canvas.
The only thing I can think of are bronze foundry charges.  I could make as
many sculptures as I wanted., any size.   Now, I'm limited because of the
cost of bronze.  But no, I just do this for fun! 
Worked 2 or 3 jobs my whole life.  Now, I only want to enjoy!
Thanks, Carolyn!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 26, 2022)

I thought of something I definitely would do. I would buy around 500 sets of cheap ear buds. When I went out I would take a few with me and when someone is watching a video or listening to music through their phone speaker out on public ,I would hand them a pair of earbuds. Same goes for those in a store and are having a conversation on the phone with the speaker on.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 26, 2022)

I thought of something I definitely would do. I would buy around 500 sets of cheap ear buds. When I went out I would take a few with me and when someone is watching a video or listening to music through their phone speaker out on public ,I would hand them a pair of earbuds. Same goes for those in a store and are having a conversation on the phone with the speaker on.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 26, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, so no one hit the correct numbers last night. The pot is now $800,000,000 [hope that number is correct] {eight hundred millon} . My question is , seriously ... What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ?? Attorney ? Finance advisor ? Favorite bar ?


I've heard  that it is advisable to:
1. Tell NO one.  
2. go into hiding immediately.
3 Tell NO one.  
4. Hire a law firm, have them bring in financial advisers.
5. Tell NO one.
6. No high profile spending(mansions, yachts, aircraft)   However, buying and re-locating to a small desert island is O.K.
7. Tell NO one.  
8. In case it hasn't been mentioned before- Tell NO one.  
Enjoy being filthy rich!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 26, 2022)

tonight's megamillion drawing is for $830 million, with a cash option of $487.9 million.  That's before taxes.

I don't buy tickets midweek, so I can only hope it rolls over to the Friday drawing.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 27, 2022)

Just read that there were no winners in last night's drawing, so the Friday drawing will be for about a Billion dollars.  That's right, Billion with a capital B!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Just read that there were no winners in last night's drawing, so the Friday drawing will be for about a Billion dollars.  That's right, Billion with a capital B!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2022)

*Best of luck to those who play the Mega Millions.  *


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2022)

A friend gets me one ticket when he gets his.  Friday's MM is one Billion dollars.  I think of all the good you can do to help folks that need it.  I buy one ticket a week.  All I would like is a small 3 bedroom, two bath house  that has handicap accessories.  I would help family with their needs and set up a foundation to help folks that need it.  I have no need for large houses, fancy cars, etc.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2022)

More winners, a million or two million each. Spread the wealth!


----------



## Della (Jul 27, 2022)

I would like to buy some little islands and build villages for the homeless and drug addicts, where they could live comfortably and not worry about bothering anyone else. There would be a ferry to the mainland, they wouldn't be prisoners, but all their essentials would be met, with a health clinic, free cafeteria, laundromat etc.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> More winners, a million or two million each. Spread the wealth!


There where 9 one million dollar winners that got 5 numbers, yes there should be more..


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've heard  that it is advisable to:
> 1. Tell NO one.
> 2. go into hiding immediately.
> 3 Tell NO one.
> ...


I don't think a winner can " Tell no one ". At least here in Canada, you MUST be identified by name ,  and for any prize more than $500,000 you will be photographed while receiving your prize at the Provincial Lottery HQ. And the photos are published weekly .  In the case of group buyers, the entire group will be required to attend the Lottery HQ, to be photographed and receive their individual cheques. Jimb.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 27, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, so no one hit the correct numbers last night. The pot is now $800,000,000 [hope that number is correct] {eight hundred millon} . My question is , seriously ... What would ones first move be if they actually won the darn thing ?? Attorney ? Finance advisor ? Favorite bar ?


Probably heart attack or stroke.  Dead in 6 months for sure!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 27, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I don't think a winner can " Tell no one ". At least here in Canada, you MUST be identified by name ,  and for any prize more than $500,000 you will be photographed while receiving your prize at the Provincial Lottery HQ. And the photos are published weekly .  In the case of group buyers, the entire group will be required to attend the Lottery HQ, to be photographed and receive their individual cheques. Jimb.


I really hate what they do in Canada by taking your photo and then everyone who reads the paper knows.  Then the crazies come out and they are after you.  I would quickly leave the country for 2 years and come back with a new name and a new ID.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 27, 2022)

In Florida, for jackpots >250,000, winners can keep their name secret for 90 days after claiming the money.  Or they can have a trust accept the jackpot, and essentially remain anonymous forever.


----------



## RobinWren (Jul 27, 2022)

I would give a large portion to animal rescues. These poor animals ask nothing except to be loved and now the shelters are over run with pandemic pets because some people did not take the time to understand the implications regarding ownership of a pet. How one can return a cat because they are going back to work is beyond me. Sorry pet peeve.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 27, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I would give a large portion to animal rescues. These poor animals ask nothing except to be loved and now the shelters are over run with pandemic pets because some people did not take the time to understand the implications regarding ownership of a pet. How one can return a cat because they are going back to work is beyond me. Sorry pet peeve.


For every "jackpot" won,  I think there is thirty families made homeless by gambling,  with all or any pets they have.    Want to support the lottery doing that ?


----------



## rgp (Jul 28, 2022)

Now it is up to a Billon + dollars this coming Friday ? Those numbers are actually scary. I doubt most people are actually equipt [mentally/emotionally] to deal with that much money. I would be concerned with children's/G/children's safety,  kidnapping & such . 

Now I did hear that someone [two someones] <grin> in the N/East won one & two million each ..... Now that's the amount I'd luv to win ...... plenty of money after taxes , and IMO not so much hounding / out stretched hands.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 29, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I don't think a winner can " Tell no one ". At least here in Canada, you MUST be identified by name ,  and for any prize more than $500,000 you will be photographed while receiving your prize at the Provincial Lottery HQ. And the photos are published weekly .  In the case of group buyers, the entire group will be required to attend the Lottery HQ, to be photographed and receive their individual cheques. Jimb.


I would hire a makeup artist to change my appearance. I will never forget when my daughter was in a play. Her character was an old woman, and she looked like one. She did her makeup herself.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2022)

*Don't forget to buy a Mega Millions lottery ticket!  (where applicable)  Good luck!*


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2022)

You have a *1 in 302,575,350* chance of winning the main Mega Millions jackpot by matching all six numbers.

The current population of the United States of America is *335,014,623*.

Odds of getting struck by lightening in any given year are less than 1 in a million.

Feeling lucky?  Truly hope some really needy folks win it with very good legal and financial counsel.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 29, 2022)

Not much of a lottery player myself but I'm pretty sure there's differences in the way lotteries work here in Canada vs. in the U.S.

Do they pay the winnings out all at the same time after you win like they do in Canada or is it monthly/annual installments that are paid? And, what's the tax rate that's charged for lottery winnings in the U.S. or is it just considered taxable income in the year(s) you are paid?


----------



## IKE (Jul 30, 2022)

I was really hoping that this would be me today but sadly after checking my numbers it's not.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2022)

I can not imagine even winning the lottery but if I did I would give amounts to the family and a little for me and hubby and the rest I would donate to charities.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2022)

One billion winner in Illinois.....


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> One billion winner in Illinois.....


In suburban Chicago (Des Plaines)...not me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 30, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Not much of a lottery player myself but I'm pretty sure there's differences in the way lotteries work here in Canada vs. in the U.S.
> 
> Do they pay the winnings out all at the same time after you win like they do in Canada or is it monthly/annual installments that are paid? And, what's the tax rate that's charged for lottery winnings in the U.S. or is it just considered taxable income in the year(s) you are paid?


https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifesty...ing-ticket-sold-illinois-1-28-billion-jackpot


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 30, 2022)

I guess I should cancel my appointments with the attorney and financial  advisor.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks for the article @PamfromTx ! It explained a lot. That's a huge hit when you take it all up front - 40% 

Not sure how the total taxes would be if you took installments for 30 years though. Might be the same or close? 

What I didn't see an explanation of is what happens if you take the installment route and then die say 10 years into the 30 year payout? Does your estate then continue to get paid until it's all paid out or do the payments stop upon death? 

At the age most of are on this forum, the answer to that question is critical in making the payout decision most of us will never have to make - lol!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 30, 2022)

In my early 20's, I discovered that I could easily develop a gambling addiction.  It was a one-time experience with a one-armed bandit that swallowed all my quarters - and then, all of the quarters of my friends that I hit up.  We ended up penniless and ran out of gas far from home.  So, I don't buy lottery tickets or indulge in any gambling activities. 

BUT, if I did and I did win big money...  I'd set up a financial security blanket for my grandkids and great-grandkids...not enough for them to sit on their butts, but a system to dole out for necessities and emergencies.  Then, I'd open shelters for people and animals.  Oops - but first, I'd buy myself a safer car!


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 7, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> For every "jackpot" won,  I think there is thirty families made homeless by gambling,  with all or any pets they have.    Want to support the lottery doing that ?


I had to think about my reply. In Canada revenue from the lotteries supports infrastructure, education and healthcare, and many charities also benefit, so yes I would support the lottery. Personally I am in a group that plays but mostly we get free plays, I very rarely buy tickets myself unless it is a large amount.  
I am sorry if this answer offends you, I do understand that gambling is a serious addiction but there is help if people need it. If someone has a gambling addiction maybe they should not consider adoption of a pet. Growing up we learn right from wrong, we understand the power of addictions, some are not strong enough and succumb. We need to take care of the animals who cannot speak for themselves.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I never buy lottery tickets because I would not like to spend the rest of my life buying bigger an better things, dodging
> people, spending money.  Money and "things" bind you to earth, keep you from attaining the spiritual growth you could gain.
> Winning the lottery would be the biggest HEX one could receive.
> But, That's just me.


The BEST response I have read so far.  ON POINT!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 7, 2022)

I would build affordable community housing for Seniors.  They would have everything they need within the community....beauty salons, barber shops, personal chefs, massage and exercise facilities.  Affordable supermarket; to include free delivery service.  As well as affordable Medical Care Services.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 7, 2022)

Should you win this amount I can guarantee you wouldn't find 1 moment of peace for the rest of your life. You will be hounded to death by all the con artists, thieves, investment advisers or just plain crooks in the US.  

If you do win, I strongly suggest you flee in the middle of the night and rent a small little apartment somewhere in the south of Sudan and don't tell your family, your relatives and none of the neighbours where you are going.


----------



## rgp (Aug 8, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Should you win this amount I can guarantee you wouldn't find 1 moment of peace for the rest of your life. You will be hounded to death by all the con artists, thieves, investment advisers or just plain crooks in the US.
> 
> If you do win, I strongly suggest you flee in the middle of the night and rent a small little apartment somewhere in the south of Sudan and don't tell your family, your relatives and none of the neighbours where you are going.



 I agree with you and Gaer , however ... If you happen to be a five {5} number winner on one of those big payout drawings ..... You win a million dollars & {If I understand correctly} you get about $600,000 on a one time pay out. The big winner gets all the press & fame, you could put your winnings in the bank .... and quietly draw on it as you need/choose ?

But yeah ..... since the lottery has been in Ohio, [45-50] years ? I have played only a handful of times myself.


----------

